
Just launched Monitive: Detect downtime before your customers do - luciandan
https://monitive.com
======
luciandan
Hello everyone! I am Lucian, founder of Monitive. Today we just launched
Monitive, an uptime monitoring service which helps you detect downtime before
your customers do.

It checks your websites every minute, from all around the world and instantly
notifies you if your website goes down for whatever reason. If you own a
website, check it out and let me know what you think. All feedback is greatly
appreciated!

------
ovidb
How is this different than pingdom?

~~~
luciandan
Aside from the fact that Monitive is our vision of how simple should an uptime
monitoring be, it's much simpler than Pingdom and not backed by an enterprise
corporation.

